# Tricks to catching a sparkling gourami



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

hello i was looking around at my tank here a couple of days ago and noticed my sparkling gourami chasing after and attacking my Pearl blue shrimp :flame: oh this made me mad. now i like both of them but i have to remove my sparkling gourami from the tank. but my question is do yall know any good way of catching him? he's in a 40gal breeder that's stuffed with plants and i mean stuffed! so its kind of hard to catch this little inch long fish by net and hand (though i will try again). any advice? thanks!


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

Turn off all the lights in the room. Allow the fish to settle. Locate his position with a red light, get your net ready and then flash blind him with a white light. While he's stunned scoop him out.

That's the only way I was able to catch my African cichlids without shredding the decor.

Good luck!


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

oh ya! that's right i keep forgetting a lot of fish can't see red. i actually used to use a red light on one of my tanks that had more than half of the tank mates were night fish (mostly catfish) so i could see them when i fed or just whenever. thanks a lot ill have to try that one but its going to be a hard one because he's only like an inch and a half and he's in a large tank. ha!


----------



## Crashkt90 (May 20, 2011)

I always like the "feeding method" feed your fish, while hes up there net him. You get a two in one combo!!


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

The red light idea is something I have never heard of. I have a slowly color changing LED light so will try catching the fish when it rotates through red, thanks..


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I, too, had never heard of the red light thing. I might have to try that next time I need to catch one of my danios! Last time I needed to catch them, I had to drain most of the water out of the tank! Thanks for the tip!


----------

